# Vitamins for children without red-dye?



## daisymommy (Dec 13, 2003)

I am throwing out those nasty Flintstone's vitamins that have red-dye in them.

What children's vitamin can I replace them with for a 3 year old that doesn't contain red-dye?

He won't eat the gummy vitamins like Little Critters...just spits them out. I think it's the texture.


----------



## mamajessica (Sep 15, 2004)

I know Trader Joe's carries a children's chewable and I hightly doubt that there is any artificial coloring in them







Good luck!


----------



## anamama (Sep 9, 2003)

We're using Nature's Plus Animal Parade. I buy them at Wild Oats. Ds loves them. They are naturally colored.


----------



## heatherzenzen (Aug 21, 2004)

We use Nature's Plus Animal Parade too. Kids love 'em. We buy them at our local natural foods co-op.


----------



## ColoradoMama (Nov 22, 2001)

We also use Nature's Plus Animal Parade. My kids love the watermelon flavor. They wouldn't eat them at first though, so we came up with a game. I pick one out and then make a sound or funny gesture (or both) for the animal. I roar for the lion, make a funky trumpeting sound for the elephant (while using my arm as a trunk), etc. They love it and will now ask me for the vitamin. (They actually learned the word vitamin even though I usually call it their "vitameatavegamin." They look at me a little weird when I say that - someday I'm going to find that 'I Love Lucy' episode and tape it!)


----------



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

We have the Trader Joe's chewables and also use Liquid Health children's vitamins.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

Rainbow light has Nutri-Stars.

I like them as they are loaded with all sorts of nutrients.

And I dont think they have any junk in them.


----------

